# Need drivers for Toshiba Satellite A305-S6862



## mobman (Jan 17, 2008)

Besides the toshiba site, are there any other sources you may know and care to share?

Iam missing the LAN, Network, Video, Graphic drivers. Thanks!


----------



## mobman (Jan 17, 2008)

mobman said:


> Besides the toshiba site, are there any other sources you may know and care to share?
> 
> Iam missing the LAN, Network, Video, Graphic drivers. Thanks!


Update: I found everything but the Video drivers/display drivers anybody had any luck with an older version driver??

Anybody needs some of the above drivers let me know!


----------



## cookie62 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey mobman.... I could definitely use those drivers


----------



## mobman (Jan 17, 2008)

cookie62 said:


> Hey mobman.... I could definitely use those drivers


Ok bud go here:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_modSel.jsp

you will find about 90% of what you look for just download everything that has xp and vista 32bit....yes even the vista drivers will work on ur xp system. The rest go to www.intel.com and dl everything again for xp and vista 32bit. Good luck!


----------

